# Comment cloner une partition BootCamp en Fat 32



## Desmo89 (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis sur le point de remplacer mon "vieux" HD par un SSD, mon disque est partitioné en 2 partitions, dont une en Fat 32 pour BootCamp.
Apparemment les softs de clonage comme Clone X ou Carbon copy Cloner ne prennent en charge que le Mac Os Etendu.

Auriez-vous une solution pour Cloner cette partition ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2012)

Il ne faut pas aller loin pour avoir des infos... http://www.macg.co/news/voir/235952/winclone-pour-se-simplifier-la-vie-avec-boot-camp


----------



## Desmo89 (5 Novembre 2012)

Super merci !

Je vais peser le pour et le contre, payer la licence de Winclone ou réinstaller bootcamp manuellement...


----------



## nikorentin (8 Novembre 2012)

Winclone ne fonctionne pas avec les partitions FAT32, je viens de passer ma partition en NTFS pour pouvoir la cloner. Plus d'infos :
http://twocanoes.com/forums/index.p...ws-xp-bootcamp-partition-to-new-hard-drive/p1


----------



## Desmo89 (9 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info

de toute façon je vais réinstaller manuellement, je n'ai qu'une seule appli à faire tourner sur Windows...


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2012)

Desmo89 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info
> 
> de toute façon je vais réinstaller manuellement, je n'ai qu'*une seule appli* à faire tourner sur Windows...



Tu devrais plutôt utiliser *Parallels Desktop* ou *VMware*, la virtualisation t'éviterait de partitionner ton disque dur.


----------

